# USC Screenwriting 2012



## honeybadger (Jul 4, 2011)

I started a UCLA screenwriting thread, so I figured I would also start a USC 2012 thread as well. The application deadlines creep up really fast, especially if you are applying to multiple schools, and I know that even though I found this site after I had applied last year, I found the advice and community very helpful. This is a good place to bounce ideas around and to go through the process with other people. So, don't be shy. I am applying to USC for a second time, along with UCLA. I made it to the interview round at UCLA and will be doing the professional program this year. In the meantime, I will be working on my MFA in fiction after getting my BA in English with a creative writing emphasis last year. So, the thread is open. If you have questions, ask them. If you are nervous, be nervous. If you want to know something about the process, this is the place.


----------



## honeybadger (Jul 18, 2011)

This thread is awfully quiet. Is no one thinking of applying yet?


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Jul 18, 2011)

@honeybadger

I'm getting started on my app soon, but I've decided to do the Stark app first.

Since you applied last year, which aspect of the Screenwriting application process did you find most difficult?  It seems to be an inordinate amount of work relative to other programs (even at USC). I'm not exactly thrilled for the autobiographical character sketch.

A side note: where are you getting your fiction MFA? I studied creative writing and split time between Fiction and Screenwriting, so I'm always curious about other programs.


----------



## honeybadger (Oct 27, 2011)

@i_spit_hot_fire: I'm sorry it took me so long to respond to you, since you posted in July. I never received an email about your post. As for what I found most difficult about USC's application, it was definitely selecting 15 pages of creative writing samples and writing the emotional moment. It was difficult to narrow d  own 15 pages of my writing and putting them into context. The emotional moment was difficult to write, because it was difficult to narrow down that one moment that was most emotional to me. This being said, part of my problem was that I filled out 11 applications last year for screenwriting and creative writing applications. As for where I studied and am currently studying fiction writing, if you want to send me a private message, I'll tell you the schools. 

I am nearly finished with my USC app for this year. I have my ideas for the new challenge scenes, and I already have my new creative writing materials chosen. All that is left is sitting writing the actual challenge scene pages and editing them, and writing a new emotional moment. 

How is everyone else coming along with their USC apps? Did anyone go to the graduate school meetings?

I went to the USC graduate school seminar last year, and I found it very helpful and informative. You get to meet with a representative from the School of Cinematic Arts and ask them all of the questions you wish.


----------



## collegegrad10 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey  Honey badger, im actually working on the app for USC right now. I had taken the GRE a couple weeks ago(thak god, spent majority of my prep time studying just for that), have creative sample writing picked out, just have to edit it. and one of the two creative challenges done. The ACS and emotional moment only have drafts of those...

Guess im coming along ok, I work on it a little bit each day after work and confident I can have it all ready by mid November.


----------



## honeybadger (Nov 30, 2011)

The deadline for USC is midnight tomorrow! Is everyone getting their apps finished up? Have people already turned their apps in?


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Nov 30, 2011)

Turned mine in tonight. So glad that it's done and out of my hands.


----------



## Russell Blanchard (Dec 1, 2011)

My Stark application is in, thank god. Now the wait begins.


----------



## honeybadger (Dec 1, 2011)

@i_spit_hot_fire and @Russell Blanchard: Congratulations on getting your apps turned in! I just submitted mine a few minutes ago. I wanted to do more last minute proofing of my creative materials. Good luck to both of you on your apps, and good luck to anyone else who applied or still has an application to finish at the last second!


----------



## tsroach (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who applied! Good luck to all! 

Just applied, wow, what a relief!


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 11, 2012)

@tsroach: Congratulations on finishing your application! It is a relief, isn't it? Good luck to you and everyone else who applied!


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey has anyone heard anything from USC?


----------



## honeybadger (Jan 31, 2012)

Going by last year, dont expect to hear anything from USC for a while. Probably late March or early April.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheers honeybadger, you just calmed my nerves!


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've noticed that Production and Peter Stark applicants on here are getting called in for interviews about now. Does anyone know if the Screenwriting program also has interviews, and if so, has anyone been called in for them as yet? I am starting to get kind of antsy about my application.

Fingers crossed, and good luck to everyone.


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 15, 2012)

Unless USC has changed something, no, there is no interview.


----------



## deanna (Feb 16, 2012)

*steps out from behind a bush*

Hi, I'm a lurker.  I finally decided to post, since the anticipation is driving me batty.  I'm applying for the USC MFA as well.

TWO whole people have posted on the gradcafe forum that they have gotten their admissions decision from the School of Cinematic Arts (one accepted to Critical Studies and one rejected from Interactive Media).  My neurotic need to check my status has gotten a little out of control.

It's almost like compulsively checking won't make them decide any faster...

Anyway, nice to meet you all!


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 16, 2012)

@deanna: Welcome to the forum! I would urge you to find another way to occupy your time than checking the boards constantly and checking your application page for its status. I don't say this to chide you, but I applied last year to USC and UCLA, and I know how much time you can waste checking your status, running the numbers, checking the site, etc... The best thing you can do for yourself is know that you got your application in, that you worked hard on it, and that you delivered the best application you possibly could to USC.

I know this process is full of anxiety and would haves, could haves, but the best thing you can do is live your life, put the application process out of your mind, and work at your writing.

The application is out of your hands, now. It is up to USC. You did everything you could. They will notify you of your acceptance or rejection when they are ready, and there is nothing you can do to hurry up or cheat the process.

The process requires patience.

I know it is difficult. I've been through it, and I'm currently going through it, which is why I am giving the advice I am--concentrate on yourself, hanging out with friends, improving your writing, going to a concert, going for a run, whatever. Live your life and don't let your anxiety or worry get to you.

I've written extensively about this subject on the UCLA MFA Screenwriting forum, as have others, if you want to check it out.

The bottom line, you are going to feel anxious--there is no getting around it, but you can manage your anxiety and choose not to let it get the best of you.

Good luck, and I hope you are accepted!


----------



## deanna (Feb 16, 2012)

You remember that old psychology experiment where they told people not to think about white bears for three minutes...and the test subjects could think of nothing else?  White bears, white bears in bow ties, white bears doing the conga?  

It is good advice, and you're very kind, though.  I'm exaggerating, of course, but I think that's ok when you're making fun of yourself.


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, Screenwriters!

I applied to the Stark Program, but am wishing all of you the best of luck. I hope we'll be seeing each other (and hopefully working on projects together) in the fall!

M


----------



## alract (Feb 16, 2012)

@moonfullofstars from the Stark thread it sounds like you guys might hear next week. Good luck!

@deanna I'm right there with you. Now all I see is white bears in USC sweatshirts.

It's getting closer... Feels like the calm before the storm. Good luck everybody!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got an acceptance email from the department. The time has arrived. Good luck everyone.


----------



## alract (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoa, awesome! Congrats!


----------



## deanna (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. Hopefully this whole board starts lighting up with the good news emails.


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well now I feel like I'm going to puke.

After hearing that at least one acceptance letter has gone out, I'll be OCD refreshing my email for the next two weeks.  If I get one more "You're Invited!" email from Columbia I'm going to have a mental breakdown.


----------



## deanna (Feb 17, 2012)

i_spit_hot_fire, if you don't mind my asking, had your status changed on the USC application login page?

I hope you're going out to celebrate tonight.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 17, 2012)

i_spit_hot_fire, congrats! 
Just curious, did you get accepted to the Stark program or screenwriting. I know you mentioned that you were applying to both. Thanks!


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry bball. The waiting game is the worst.

@deanna
It didn't change on the application login, but I could log in here finally:
https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

@selina
I got accepted into Screenwriting. We hear about Stark next wednesday.


----------



## honeybadger (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations, i_spit_hot_fire! What great news.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha. Yeah, seriously. I was pretty good at keeping my mentality in the very zen state of, "I did everything I could. I did my best. It's out of my hands."

But now that we're approaching dates that are congruent with last year's threads postings of acceptances, I'm starting to flip out a little bit. I worked so hard and so long on this application. I'm now applying for outside scholarships, and it seems I've been named semi-finalist for a couple.

How annoying would it be to be gifted all of this money to go to school and not get into school?

I only applied to USC because I live here, and the UCLA program doesn't really appeal to me.

Does anyone have any idea what the % of acceptance rate is? Not that this information is going to help me in anyway. I guess I'm just in that obsessive mode where I want to keep talking about it so I can feel like I'm controlling the process in some way.

AhhH!


----------



## deanna (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any reliable figures on the acceptance rate.  I'd love to know that too.


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 18, 2012)

@i_spit_hot_fire Congratulations! If you're also accepted into Stark on Wednesday, which program do you think you would choose?

@ScubaSt3 & @deanna, I'm not sure if this is a reliable source but I found this:

USC (Screenwriting MFA)
197 applicants, 18% accepted, 32 enrolled.

Link: http://talk.collegeconfidentia...cceptance-rates.html

Stay positive! I hope many of you will hear good news soon, but even if you're not accepted this year it'll just be a minor road block along the path to success


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 18, 2012)

@moon

I'm pretty sure I'd choose Stark. It makes much more sense from a career and business standpoint. But I'll worry about that *if* the time comes.


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 18, 2012)

@i_spit_hot_fire I think that makes perfect sense for your career goals. My fingers are crossed for you. Just 4 more days   

Screenwriters - again, best of luck to all of you!


----------



## selinabina (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone else been accepted for Screenwriting? Is i_spit_hot_fire the only one?


----------



## mikeofborg (Feb 20, 2012)

No word on a final decision yet but, as an international student, I got an email on Thursday asking about stuff for my visa so a decision could be placed on my file. Not completely sure what that means but the process is definitely underway...


----------



## selinabina (Feb 20, 2012)

That sounds very promising mikeofborg. Good luck!


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now reading about visa certifications and acceptances, my antsyness is increasing.

I phoned today to ensure my application is complete, noting a post from last year's thread in which an applicant hadn't received a fix email from the school but had a somewhat incomplete application.

"Your application is complete. It has been reviewed."

"Oh. That doesn't sound good."

"Decisions are going out soon by email and by mail. Let me check with that department as to when exactly they are mailing decisions."

-hold-

"It looks like those decisions are going out in the next couple of weeks."

"What's my decision?"

"We aren't allowed to give out decisions over the phone. Sorry."

"Maybe cough once for yes, and cough twice for no."

"You're funny. Best of luck to you."

"Best of luck? That doesn't sound good."

"Have a nice day."


----------



## lurker_lou (Feb 21, 2012)

Hullo, everyone. I'm one of the voiceless lurkers on here, and I just thought I'd throw this development into the pile: a simple search for various combinations of this program's description (things like "usc" "screenwriting" and "writing for") on twitter shows at least two or three folks who were accepted on February 17 as well (presumably by email?). 

Waitlist is possible at this point, I suppose? But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who got in by the way. 

I totally hate you right now and would probably key your car if I knew you or even just knew where it was parked.

But congratulations.


----------



## Nowon (Feb 21, 2012)

Uh oh. Any lurkers got waitlisted for screenwriting? From what I recall, acceptances and waitlist e-mails get sent out around the same time. But who knows. It's different year to year.

I, for one, am still holding my breath...


----------



## Nowon (Feb 21, 2012)

GUYS, I just got an e-mail...

"Your application for admission to the University of Southern California has been received and reviewed. I am pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2012 semester as a graduate student majoring in Writing for Screen and Television leading toward a Master of Fine Arts; however, your application is not yet complete.

In order to comply with U.S. Visa regulations, you must provide an affidavit of financial support before an I-20 or DS-2019 can be issued to you..."

IS THIS..............???


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 21, 2012)

This sounds like good news to me. Congratulations. Wow.

I also just received an email.

Fresh & Easy is offering me all kinds of amazing deals, one of which includes buy one get one free on 9-ounce bags of romaine lettuce.

p.


----------



## Pilnarie (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, haven't been on here since last year. I got an acceptance email for USC's screenwriting MFA on the 17th. Very excited. Good luck to those of you who are still waiting to hear. 

I've also been accepted to UT Austin's MFA program. They are offering me a 5,000 scholarship and in state tuition. I'm trying to decide between the two schools. They have their obvious advantages and disadvantages, at UT that being mainly the cheaper tuition. However, it is Texas, a little off the map, but the program only accepts 12 people, and I like the idea of working with a smaller group. Does anyone have any advice regarding this decision? I would appreciate it. Hang in there if you haven't heard yet, it ain't over till it's over (and then you're getting your **** together again to apply next year  Thanks


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 22, 2012)

So after trying to access the Intent to Enroll page so many times over the past week and a half that I had completely given up hope already...it just went through.

Does this mean what I think it means?  For sure?  Haven't received an email or any mail yet.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 22, 2012)

bball71529, I think that's good sign! 
I still cannot login.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 23, 2012)

The ongoing updates are keeping me hopeful. 

I still got nothin. 

When I called the office yesterday they did indicate that everyone would know within two weeks. 

Good luck everyone etc etc


----------



## txfilmwriter (Feb 23, 2012)

I also got an acceptance on February 17th (sorry, have been lurking)!  I am super thrilled and will definitely take the offer (especially since UCLA rejected me).  Now just trying to figure out how exactly to afford it...  Trying to end up with as little debt as possible which seems like it will be a challenge.  But for now, just trying to focus on the happy news and put off the practical side for a while.  Got a letter yesterday about admitted students day - hope to meet some of you there!  

And keep crossing your fingers those who haven't heard, who knows how their waitlist, etc. works and seems like maybe not everyone getting an offer is definitely accepting it.  This is my third time through this process (got into other schools before, but didn't end up going - long story) so just happy to finally have found a home for grad school and my top choice!


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I still haven't given up hope. 

Quite the opposite really. 

Ive tried to access the intent to enroll page so many times that it's changed from the previous not authorized response to DUDE RELAX. 

Congrats on finally getting in with all your efforts. I'm sure you can make it work financially. And I say who cares about loans. They forgive all your debt after a certain number of years anyway now. Might as well get a good value out of that law. 

P.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Also regarding Austin I think it sounds great. So what it's not USC. Austin is a great town. Its an oasis within Texas. I would have applied there except I can't quit my job or leave my family in LA. Go visit for a weekend before you dismiss Austin.


----------



## deanna (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats to those who have gotten acceptances so far!

And thank you Scuba, for keeping me in good spirits.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 23, 2012)

You're welcome. 

May I also recommend a screening of How Stella Got Her Groove Back? Anytime the reels reveal Angela Bassett regaining her fierceness crazy things happen to those who witness. Trust. 

/pressesplay

Xx. P.


----------



## P.F. Murphy (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by deanna:
> Congrats to those who have gotten acceptances so far!
> 
> And thank you Scuba, for keeping me in good spirits.


Whatever you do, do not watch the documentary "The Bridge" I made that mistake a few nights ago and while an incredible movie it only took me about 30 minutes before I reached "Why have I done this to myself?!" status.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Officially rejected. From reading last years posts it seems they are sending out the same rejection letter verbatim this year. Oh well. I don't want to be a part of a program that can't even find a special way to say no anyway.


----------



## welch742 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got the reject letter as well Scuba. Looks like it's AFI or bust for me, but congrats to all who got in!


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Feb 24, 2012)

Same here welch742! To be honest AFI is my top choice anyway, I really hope I get in though haha


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to save the money and just read some books and watch some movies and write some screenplays. 

**** you USC.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 24, 2012)

I've heard nothing yet! Don't know if that's a good thing or if my rejection letter is just coming by mail tomorrow. Ugghh! This is torture!

Sorry to you guys who were just rejected. At least your wait is over...


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Feb 24, 2012)

ScubaSt3 Mate, as far as I know, neither Quentin Tarentino, Stanley Kubrick or David Fincher ever set foot inside a film school. Work hard and keep going


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck in the ongoing fingernail biting. 

Anyone who is based in LA who wants to join me in an independent study I welcome such a community. Private message me. We will show those USC people that we dont need their fancy school to make stories. 

I still haven't watched How Stella Got Her Groove Back. I'm on assignment right now and should have some time this evening. 

Goodbye old plan. Hello new plan. 

Xo. P.


----------



## Nowon (Feb 24, 2012)

I just wanted to say... I was rejected from USC last year, so I know how devastating it can feel. But keep on writing, and reapply again with fresh materials and/or accomplishments. Don't give up! And I say this in all sincerity because everyone here sounds like genuine, passionate creatives.


----------



## deanna (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, my admissions status has changed from "Your application is currently in the first stage..." to "Your application has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."  I suppose I shall be put out of my misery soon...


----------



## lilydreams (Feb 25, 2012)

Former lurker here. 

Anyone receive word if they have been wait listed?  If so, by email or mail?


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm definitely not allowing some admission committee to determine or even defer my future. Only I make that choice. Regardless of how "keen" applications are, my self will is pretty badass. The future can be reinvented about every seven seconds. 

I hope my fellow rejectees feel the same way as I do in this regard.

You're no less capable of contributing creative stories with or without the approval of this committee, with or without an MFA. Drive, relentlessness, and passion for storytelling are hallmarks however. 

Besides its way cooler to be the guy who made it without some grey haired's help.

Let's prove them all wrong. Beginning seven seconds from now. Go.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 26, 2012)

My application status just changed today to 
"You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means."
I'm pretty sure this means I've been rejected because that is the exact message I received last year before I received my rejection letter in the mail. Oh well! Got in to LMU so far and still waiting on AFI, UCLA and BU.


----------



## deanna (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine still says forwarded for a decision.  Blarg.

And Scuba, whenever I do get to LA I'm going to expect to get together and write a sassy anti-establishment screenplay together.


----------



## ScubaSt3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Deal. Except I don't hate establishment. I love popular ****. I just don't favor the idea of pandering to forces that don't celebrate my present. I don't need to be something else for USC. I need to be exactly who I am for an appreciative audience. Same goes for anyone else. Accepted or rejected. I may sound bitter to you if you were admitted. Maybe I am just a little bit. But this is me trying to be positive in the face of bitterness. We all have an equal chance to make our dreams come true.


----------



## thursday (Feb 26, 2012)

Lurker chiming in - it seems that those who have been accepted got an email, and those who have not yet been accepted (likely rejects?) have the message on their application page that "all decisions will be sent by postal mail" as quoted above.  Is that right so far?  Any acceptances via postal mail yet?  Any rejections via email?

I just have the "all decisions" notice and am now assuming I didn't get in...


----------



## deanna (Feb 28, 2012)

I just got an email letting me know I've been waitlisted for Fall 2012.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 28, 2012)

deanna, that's better than a rejection! congrats! Can I ask what your application status says when you log in? Has it changed? I haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Feb 28, 2012)

@deanna

Right on. Keep holding out, because I know at least one spot will open up, as I'm declining my admission soon.


----------



## deanna (Feb 28, 2012)

@selina, I just checked, and my status still says "your application has been forwarded to the academic department for an admissions decision..."

@hot_fire, I'm still hopeful.  I'll gladly fill your cast off slot.


----------



## Ddrhl (Feb 28, 2012)

Pilnarie:  U of T Austin is amazing! And so is the Austin film festival! I'm so jealous! Nothing against USC, but U of T has a smaller number of spaces, so WOW! Great for you!


----------



## bball71529 (Feb 28, 2012)

Another spot will open up if I get into UCLA.


----------



## lilydreams (Feb 29, 2012)

officially rejected, but hey! lily dreams on.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry lilydreams! I'm still waiting. Did you just find out today? Mail or email?


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 1, 2012)

I got my USC rejection letter. Same letter as last year. I don't know what to do to impress these people. Ucla is  my first choice, so that dream is still alive, at least.


----------



## selinabina (Mar 1, 2012)

Same here honeybadger. Just got my USC rejection letter in the mail today, but am still hopeful for UCLA.


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey all,

Just to follow up, it was confirmed to me that I have a place on the course pending scholarship/visa decisions etc. so I hope to see some of you in August.

In the process I heard rumours of another British person being accepted, so I may not be alone...


----------



## jobisierra14 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum.  Sorry to all of you who weren't accepted.  I was getting very nervous about whether I would be accepted anywhere...until March 24th, when I received a congradulatory email from USC's screenwriting program. I was absolutely floored.  I had already been rejected from UT Austin and UCLA so I figured I wouldn't get into USC, but I DID!!! 

I'm so excited.  It has been a long road to get here.  I hope it's worth it.  If you got in and want to email before the Admitted Graduate Student Day at the end of March, I'd love to hear from you.  If you weren't and still want to chat, I'm up for that too.

Good luck with everything everyone!


----------



## mikeofborg (Mar 7, 2012)

@jobisierra14 Congratulations. Alas, I won't be making the March 30th event thanks to and inconvenient thesis deadline and the need to fly half way around the world but I hope to see you in the Autumn. I mean the Fall. So it begins...


----------



## bball71529 (Mar 13, 2012)

Officially rejected from UCLA.  Just offered my deposit to USC.  

I'll see you all in the fall.


----------



## deanna (Mar 16, 2012)

So...is anyone else in waitlist purgatory with me?

Better yet, does anyone have any insight or useful information about being on the waitlist?


----------



## dib2500 (Mar 22, 2012)

@deanna

I too am in waitlist purgatory and am trying hard not to freak out about it, but failing. 

Any word on how long the waitlist normally is? And how many people typically get into the program off it?


----------



## deanna (Mar 27, 2012)

I have literally found no information whatsoever about any of that.  I have no idea how many people are on the waitlist or if its ranked.  I don't know if they're going to wait until they get everyone's official decision to start admitting people off the waitlist or if they are admitting people as they get responses.  They said in the letter that people who got offers had to respond by April 4, but that doesn't really tell us much either.  Who knows if they'll be making decision immediately after that or in the next few weeks/even months?

What I do know, based on this forum is at least one person (i_spit_hot_fire) has turned down a spot, and there are at least a couple of people with offers from USC that also have offers elsewhere.  That suggests that there is a very good chance that at least a few people off the waitlist will be getting offers.

I also saw on thegradcafe forum that someone in the Critical Studies MFA got in off the waitlist on March 16, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything for screenwriters.

Yeah, so that's all I've got...


----------



## i_spit_hot_fire (Mar 27, 2012)

@deanna

From my discussions with the department, they asked me to inform them ASAP so they could get offers out to the waitlisters. So I'm assuming they offer on a rolling basis, since they don't want to keep everyone in waitlist purgatory.


----------



## B (Mar 27, 2012)

I applied as a transfer student for the screenwriting program at USC. Did anyone else apply as a transfer and if so, have you found anything out?


----------



## deanna (Mar 27, 2012)

@hot_fire, thank you!  That is helpful.


----------



## Ddrhl (May 6, 2012)

Did anyone get accepted off the waitlist in April or this month? I heard they keep it open through the beginning of classes!


----------



## deanna (May 7, 2012)

I haven't heard anything yet.  You on the waitlist as well?


----------



## Ddrhl (May 12, 2012)

When I called the department, she said they do everything in their power to contact the accepted who do not reply by their deadline. Lots of things have happened to them in the past, such as mean roommates, wayward mail, moving, etc. and USC wants to give every opportunity for them to still attend. Then, since things happen (such as funding not coming through, family emergencies, etc.) where the accepted may not ultimately be able to matriculate at the last second, so they keep the list open even through the beginning of classes. I like the tenacity but it's difficult as a waitlisted applicant.


----------



## doriana02 (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,
They do have a waitlist that is ranked.  The class is 32 people, the waitlist can be as high as 20.  Some years everyone on the waitlist got in, some years noone did.  But they do keep it going right through the first two weeks of first semester as that is the last day to withdraw from class. I know that doesn't help much and I don't know if they ever tell you what rank you are but finger's corssed.


----------

